# Question Regarding Applications for AMC (NUST)?



## pencils (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello there, 

I have the following questions:

1) Do we need recommendation letters from teachers or personal statements?
2) When do we start applying?
3) Is the MCAT test for AMC different, and when will it be held in 2013?
4) How good or bad are the hostels and the environment of the uni?
5) Will they take you as a local student if you did your O and A levels outside of Pakistan, but got accepted on the basis of your MCAT score?

Thanks ALOT! :woot:


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

1-I don't think so, but I'd recommend you do it nonetheless.
2-Application starts in summer, probably around July-September. Lots of time.
3-Yes, AMC has it's own MCAT test, totally separate from the UHS (although the content is quite similar).
4-Can't say, but NUST generally has good facilities. But then again, it's not in the main university either.
5-Yes, I did Grade 12 from Canada, and they allowed me to sit in as a local student. Open merit is for everyone, FSC students only have the advantage that the content is from their syllabus. You might need a Pakistani passport though.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> 1-I don't think so, but I'd recommend you do it nonetheless.
> 2-Application starts in summer, probably around July-September. Lots of time.
> 3-Yes, AMC has it's own MCAT test, totally separate from the UHS (although the content is quite similar).
> 4-Can't say, but NUST generally has good facilities. But then again, it's not in the main university either.
> 5-Yes, I did Grade 12 from Canada, and they allowed me to sit in as a local student. Open merit is for everyone, FSC students only have the advantage that the content is from their syllabus. You might need a Pakistani passport though.


hey, i also did grade 12 from Canada and i want to apply to AMC...can u plzz tell wats the whole procedure for a foreign student applying to AMC? can we apply through HEC under SFS? and also if u dont mind me asking wat was ur aggregate? do u have to write the Sat exams? i had a 92% average in at the end of grade 12 but after conversion apparently they deduct 20% for canadian students so wat do u think my chances are of getting into AMC?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Emma101 said:


> hey, i also did grade 12 from Canada and i want to apply to AMC...can u plzz tell wats the whole procedure for a foreign student applying to AMC? can we apply through HEC under SFS? and also if u dont mind me asking wat was ur aggregate? do u have to write the Sat exams? i had a 92% average in at the end of grade 12 but after conversion apparently they deduct 20% for canadian students so wat do u think my chances are of getting into AMC?


Arright, if you have 92% and they cut 20%, it means you'll get around 72% equivalence.
My average in high school was 94%, and my equivalence was 73%. And it also varies from person to person, some people get more, others less. But generally, they cut around 20%. And sadly, AMC has really high merit, so with 73% equivalence, it is pretty much impossible to get admission in AMC as a local student. You need AT LEAST 80% to have a fair chance. Plus, it's based on FSC, which is opposite to foreign education system, so if you get admission, you'd be pretty unique. I can't remember my exact score, but I think I got 68 or 70%, and my merit position was in the 5000's. Proud as hell!:cool!:

As a foreign student, you have a pretty decent chance. You can't apply on SFS, AMC has it's own application procedure and it's all pretty much online. It reserves 20 seats for foreigners and uses SAT exams as an entry test. So yes, make sure you write SAT-2 exams. If you can get more than above 2000/2400, you have a very good chance of admission. I got 2260 and despite my equivalence, I came 6th in the international seats. So your chances are higher in this.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

so did u end up attending AMC? n their fee for foreigners is about 10000 USD? Is it better to go to AMC than going to government clgs like Sargodha medical clg or fatima jinnah? cuz with this kind of equivalence i think my chances of getting into a good govt clg like AIMC or KE are very low...n one last question.. If u go to AMC after u r done do u have to serve in the army as a doctor for sometime? #confused #wattodo


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

No I didn't, went to Shifa instead, on open merit, paying $6000. See the problem is, most other good government colleges have the same problem. To get in, you need a combined aggregate of around 84. Now with our kind of equivalence, that means getting like 95% on the entry test which is impossible, the highest anyone ever scored was 96% or so anyway. It's much more possible if you apply as a foreign student in these colleges through SFS. But then, a good college again costs at least $7000. And KE, FJMC and AIMC cost $10000 (same as AMC). The army thing, I'm pretty sure that only applies if you join as an army cadet. If you join as a NUST student or international student, it's optional.

See the reason I got into Shifa was because the entry test for Shifa was conceptual so I could do well in it. Secondly, the test was hard so scores were very low. Most people with 40% ended up getting in. So I tried a little harder, and got 59% which is more than most. And then despite my equivalence, I got in pretty comfortably.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Alright...thnx for ur help!!!


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

Assalam o Alaikum to all
what is the formula to calculate the aggregate at NUST (MBBS) 
for a nustian candidate this year??
is NUST AMC test a bit difficult than other entry tests???


----------

